# get free samples -



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I use this site to click on things to get free samples. I have gotten three so far and am very pleased. Could not figure out HOW to get the glad trash bag sample for those diamond expanding bags - maybe I just don't know what to click on in the glad bag window??. 
s.
Here's the site:

http://www.fromdimestodollars.blogspot.com/


----------

